# Leafhopper nymph



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

This guy was so cute...wish I could have gotten closer than 1:1


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2010)

Nate, you have a lot of bugs around your house huh?  Clean your yard up!    Pesticide!!!


----------



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Nate, you have a lot of bugs around your house huh?  Clean your yard up!    Pesticide!!!




That's blasphemy!!!!  Talk like that and my buddies might all track you down :mrgreen:.  While some of these are in our yard, most of the bug photos are at the edge of our woods on bushes and trees, weeds, etc....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2010)

can you recommend me on a lense for a noob like me for micro shot like that?  Something that is not too hard on my wallet!


----------



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> can you recommend me on a lense for a noob like me for micro shot like that?  Something that is not too hard on my wallet!



Honestly, the Tamron 180mm f3.5 is the only macro I've ever used so that's the only recommendation I could make from experience.  I've seen great results from the Tamron 90mm and Sigma 105mm.  Tamron 180 wouldn't exactly be easy on your wallet like the 90 or 105 would.


----------

